# White Musk or Japanese Musk?



## ms.marymac (Apr 21, 2005)

I have not been to The Body Shop in ages...my friend & I use to live for their perfume oils.  I have been having a hankering for one lately, but can't decide between these two scents!


----------



## angelwings (Apr 23, 2005)

I love both of them. But out of the two of them, I like Japenese Musk more. Hope that helped


----------



## sophie-au (Apr 26, 2005)

I sometimes put on some Japanese Musk before going to sleep because I find it a very soothing fragrance.  And it makes a nice change from lavender!


----------

